# Chesini Track Bike



## COB (Sep 7, 2017)

Can anyone tell me the approximate year of this Chesini track bike and the model designation? I have been attempting to research it but have not come up with an exact match. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mongeese (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks late 80s to me at first glance.


----------

